# Taking a vacation



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

After working non stop almost every day since January ive decided to take a summer break.

Over march and April i was making more money than i ever have in my life.

The empty roads were such a pleasure while it lasted. Since today was Sunday i decided to stick it out and finish with.hitting my weekly goal.

Roads are getting busy again,, too many cars, too many pedestrians, and even construction is starting to make a comeback.

I have enough in savings to just relax for the whole summer.

I will still be active on this site and may still possibly only take EXTREMELY high paying jobs

Ive earned this!

@uberboy1212 how you feeling?


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Feels weird not working


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

In normal times I would say awesome, go to Vegas. You have earned it. 

BUT these are NOT normal times. Take a few days off to recover. 
Honestly It would best to keep working and scoop up as much money as you can while it is there. Like you said, take the best jobs and a few more. 

Nobody knows what the employment and earning landscape will be like after your summer break. It could be fine, or it could be a total disaster. Protect yourself.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> In normal times I would say awesome, go to Vegas. You have earned it.
> 
> BUT these are NOT normal times. Take a few days off to recover.
> Honestly It would best to keep working and scoop up as much money as you can while it is there. Like you said, take the best jobs and a few more.
> ...


In the short-term the pandemic was great for the apps but in the long run I think it ruined them

March and April it was at its best Peak

starting to go downhill now oversaturated with more workers and all the cars back on the road really make things more stressful I'm going to enjoy the summer off



Uber00 said:


> In the short-term the pandemic was great for the apps but in the long run I think it ruined them
> 
> March and April it was at its best Peak
> 
> starting to go downhill now oversaturated with more workers and all the cars back on the road really make things more stressful I'm going to enjoy the summer off


Hawaii or California sounds real nice

I wanted to mention one more thing I'm having a little bit of a difficult time putting my phone down and stopp browsing at the apps it may be a good idea for me to just temporarily delete the apps off my phone so I can actually relax and not get my mind wound up and in work mode


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Agree, delete the apps and take a short break. Take a road trip, get out of town. 
But with 40 million unemployed you also need to think long term protection.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I've got enough savings to go 4+ months without working. But, I'd rather keep working and keep my savings. 

Maybe buy some cool toy to have fun, when you're not driving. Example: I have a Dell gaming laptop (for Gears 5) and a nintendo switch (for Zelda BOTW).

I like to stay occupied either way...work or play.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree, proceed with caution. Keep that savings. Think ahead, particularly now.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> I agree, proceed with caution. Keep that savings. Think ahead, particularly now.


I have enough to stop for about a year.

It almost seems not worth it right now 
But hey there is always the 2nd wave for next season to get back in fullforce


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> I have enough to stop for about a year.
> 
> It almost seems not worth it right now
> But hey there is always the 2nd wave for next season to get back in fullforce


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Who needs a vacation when you're from Happy Land?? 😂😂😂


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Who needs a vacation when you're from Happy Land?? &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Yes you are right!


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Me too I earn SO MUCH MONEY doing Uber I can afford taking 3 years off.. or even 5..


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

LazyBumBunny said:


> Me too I earn SO MUCH MONEY doing Uber I can afford taking 3 years off.. or even 5..


R.I.P Surge


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> R.I.P Surge


I ended up doing a couple jobs today.. Very laid back. No rushing. Just good paying jobs. Wasn't too bad. I tried to switch my routine around a bit for a mental break and that seemed to help.

Not going to go hard 7-8 hrs a day nonstop again for a while


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> After working non stop almost every day since January ive decided to take a summer break.
> 
> Over march and April i was making more money than i ever have in my life.
> 
> ...


so I thought I'd update you all I don't know why it happened or how it happened but I ended up working a full day today I started at 11:30 a.m. and about to finish up around 6:30 p.m. my total will be $314

today was definitely my last day of doing this



Uber00 said:


> so I thought I'd update you all I don't know why it happened or how it happened but I ended up working a full day today I started at 11:30 a.m. and about to finish up around 6:30 p.m. my total will be $314
> 
> today was definitely my last day of doing this


tomorrow I will do what I did yesterday cherry-pick extremely profitable work and with very minimal stress

then once we're in the full 80° summer heat weather by next week I'll be going on summer vacation

@uberboy1212

I'm still waiting for your private message with your cell phone number so I can give you a call and tell you exactly how I do this

it's worth a shot I want to help you out I'm a big fan



Uber00 said:


> I have enough to stop for about a year.
> 
> It almost seems not worth it right now
> But hey there is always the 2nd wave for next season to get back in fullforce


just about to finish up my last job

any updates or thoughts on this?



Uber00 said:


> so I thought I'd update you all I don't know why it happened or how it happened but I ended up working a full day today I started at 11:30 a.m. and about to finish up around 6:30 p.m. my total will be $314
> 
> today was definitely my last day of doing this
> 
> ...


also there are no brakes no lunch meals nothing to eat the only time I have to stop as when I have to pee which is very often cuz I drink a lot of water



Uber00 said:


> so I thought I'd update you all I don't know why it happened or how it happened but I ended up working a full day today I started at 11:30 a.m. and about to finish up around 6:30 p.m. my total will be $314
> 
> today was definitely my last day of doing this
> 
> ...


the real kicker is that in March and April I was making$400- $500 a day


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> so I thought I'd update you all I don't know why it happened or how it happened but I ended up working a full day today I started at 11:30 a.m. and about to finish up around 6:30 p.m. my total will be $314
> 
> today was definitely my last day of doing this
> 
> ...


Appreciate the offer but I'm doing just fine. I'm glad u came to ur senses. I was trying to let u know that it's pretty ridiculous to only take fast food


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Appreciate the offer but I'm doing just fine. I'm glad u came to ur senses. I was trying to let u know that it's pretty ridiculous to only take fast food


 half of the reason why I was taking fast food orders pay with card was cuz I was ordering myself food at the same time lol and doordash and Postmates pay every time!

doordash allowed me to go 7 or $8 over the total amount every time and Postmates didn't seem to have a limit so I would order a meal

even better with Postmates after I order my meal I would go sit inside the restaurant and eat it and get paid extra wait time LOL


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uber00 said:


> Feels weird not working


61 days is a lpng time to be in the house


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> half of the reason why I was taking fast food orders pay with card was cuz I was ordering myself food at the same time lol and doordash and Postmates pay every time!
> 
> doordash allowed me to go 7 or $8 over the total amount every time and Postmates didn't seem to have a limit so I would order a meal
> 
> even better with Postmates after I order my meal I would go sit inside the restaurant and eat it and get paid extra wait time LOL


That was literally the worst strategy in the history of food delivery. Seriously I couldn't even make something like that up because no one would believe me. Literally throwing money away. Thank God u came to ur senses and found something much more lucrative


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber00 said:


> After working non stop almost every day since January ive decided to take a summer break.
> 
> Over march and April i was making more money than i ever have in my life.
> 
> ...


Is this YOU?! -o:


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> That was literally the worst strategy in the history of food delivery. Seriously I couldn't even make something like that up because no one would believe me. Literally throwing money away. Thank God u came to ur senses and found something much more lucrative


Wasn't too bad since i ate free food 4 times a day

I definitely am heathier by not eating fast food anymore

Chik fillet was the hardest to quit.. All the msg makes it extremely addicting


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

So are you selling drugs?? lol
You're not delivering food making $300-$500 a day, I don't care what your secret is lol


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If you burn through all that cash you may never see it again.

Or, it could take years to save what you just did in a couple of months. 

Take off a week or two here and there. Work smart when you know there's money, take off when there isn't.

Start making investments now if you haven't already. A lump sum of savings is meant for emergencies, not extended vacations.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Really the best thing about Uber is one weeks work can usually get you a months worth of pay

personally I am in my second year and need a couple of more months to have my retirement savings complete from just Uber


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> So are you selling drugs?? lol
> You're not delivering food making $300-$500 a day, I don't care what your secret is lol


$314 today 1130-6:00pm



Uber00 said:


> $314 today 1130-6:00pm


No lunch no breaks



Teksaz said:


> So are you selling drugs?? lol
> You're not delivering food making $300-$500 a day, I don't care what your secret is lol


I will only tell uberboy. Nothing illegal


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Teksaz said:


> So are you selling drugs?? lol
> You're not delivering food making $300-$500 a day, I don't care what your secret is lol


Yes we are bud. Actually in Half a Day


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Yes we are bud. Actually in Half a Day
> 
> View attachment 464450
> View attachment 464447


Damn Scarface thats a lot of money


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Did a very light partial day. Fairly no rush no stress

11:30 to 2pm

$93



Uber00 said:


> Did a very light partial day. Fairly no rush no stress
> 
> 11:30 to 2pm
> 
> $93


still seeing more and more construction pop up

Many cars on the roads

Looks like Sunday will be my last day on the apps

just to be clear I will still be running my own business every Monday 1pm to 2pm and every Friday 1pm to 2pm so that will be $160 a week for 2 hours of my time (no additional work done besides those 2 hrs, it's super easy money) 

Tuesday starts real summer weather 80 degrees. Going to run everyday get tan and enjoy nature and relax


----------

